# BFP?...What HPT did you use??



## Geme26

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to all who have received their BFP! :thumbup:

I was wondering, for those of us who are still TTC, can you tell us what home pregnancy tests you used to get your BFP and how many days past ovulation you were?

Thank you :happydance:
xx


----------



## bexxc

9dpo...i think it went like this:

morning-
wondfo
wondfo
wondfo
wondfo

--------
evening-
wondfo
clearblue +/-
frer
cb digi

because i'm that crazy! :wacko:


----------



## gumb69

the boots early ones and the cb +/- and frer 
best of luck xx


----------



## Geme26

gumb69 said:


> the boots early ones and the cb +/- and frer
> best of luck xx

Thank you, how many dpo were you?
I have been using the thin dip sticks like they use in the doctors (bulk buy from Amazon well cheap couldn't resist!) And I have two first response tests waiting that i was going to use as confirmation if one of the strips came out positive!
Trouble is I wonder if they are any good, or perhaps they don't work early on.
Don't know (probably clutching at straws! )

We will see...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## salazjm218

Well i bought an Early Result Pregnancy Test from HEB (grocery store). It's a blue dye store brand test. I tested yesterday at 13dpo and this morning at 14dpo and got my BFP both times. I was a little hesitant because its a blue dye but it came up in the time frame and the line is definitely blue so im positive its not an evap. 

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats ladies!


----------



## Jarenk

8 dpo:
faint on early-pregnancy-test.com's 10 miu

9 dpo: faint on same (about five times)

10 dpo: faint on same (about five times)

11 dpo: slightly darker on same (about five times)
frer
c/b digi

and many many more since then. I'm one of the crazies. :rofl:

the ones from early-pregnancy-tests.com seem to be stingy with their dye, even though they are 10 miu, the line was so faint that I *barely* saw it, but I was only 8 dpo. At 11 it was more prominent , but I would think it would have been darker. My picture is of the early-pregnancy-test.com, frer, and digi, all with the same pee.


----------

